
Did Twitter Help Vox Media Steal a Twitter Account from a Writer? - slg
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5dm5ka/did-twitter-help-vox-media-steal-a-clippers-twitter-account-from-a-sports-blogger
======
faintrain
It’s not surprising that business interests will take advantage of their
employees.

The surprising thing is that modern employees somehow are still surprised by
what is standard corporate behavior and don’t see the value in collective
bargaining until they’ve already been screwed by their HR department, put out
of the company and ostracized by their former co-workers who they falsely
assume are their friends.

Americans! Corporations are not people and they do not care about you.

------
qtplatypus
Betteridge's law of headlines seems to apply here. Rather then twitter helping
I suspect that Vox socially engineered there way into access Esther then
having twitter co-operate.

